# Grizzly 1006/1007  mill/drill



## JOEZ (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey my fellow Machinist,

I have a Grizzly Mill/Drill 1007.
Does any one have the same machine?


----------



## davidh (Sep 9, 2013)

with exception of the power feed on "x", and location of the on / off switches, my Rong fu 30 looks to be the same.


----------



## schor (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it just me or is it a bad choice for a brand name for a mill to be RONG FU?


----------



## JOEZ (Sep 9, 2013)

davidh said:


> with exception of the power feed on "x", and location of the on / off switches, my Rong fu 30 looks to be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey David 
  Yes my mill was Probably on the same Boat.
It is a Good Mill/Drill and I'm going to Improve it.
I am currently installing an I-Gaging DRO on the X axis of my machine.
    I like your DRO on the Quill.
Is that something you added?


----------

